# Natty fork stress test?



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

How to?

Search seems vague.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Stress test


I want to set up a repeatable stress test for my slingshots as part of my quality control. What I have in mind is not ground breaking but I think sufficient. Put the catty in a bench vice to the top of the grip and pull on the forks. By way of repeatability I want to measure the force in pounds...




www.slingshotforum.com





I put mine in a vice, wrap Paracord around the fork ends, pull whicked hard, listen for creaks, look for cracks.


----------

